# Could you get away with injecting Tren Ace twice a week?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Simply stated. Ive ran a tren ace/prop cycle before, had amazing gains and wish to run tren again.

Was thinking on a Test E / Tren E cycle but im still afraid if i dont get on with the tren e itll be a waste.

Could I get away with Monday/Thursday injections? 72hrs would mean it should be in system long enough at a time


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you got on with tren a cant see no reason why you won't get on with the E just keep dose sensible to start !!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> If you got on with tren a cant see no reason why you won't get on with the E just keep dose sensible to start !!


THIS^^^^ no major difference


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah this is why I thought Tren E this time. But from what ive heard and seen, acetate provides more quality gains. Tren e can be more watery and keep less. Correct me if im wrong this is only what ive heard. But in answer to the question, could you get away with it?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I've never got water gains and I've ran up 900mg a week,

Just run at 250mg per week, or if you prefer mix 100mg with one of your A jabs !!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

there will be no difference between ace and eth mate, but you could get away with every 3 days yes but you dont know how much you risk losing for that 1day extra imo


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Ljb said:


> Yeah this is why I thought Tren E this time. But from what ive heard and seen, acetate provides more quality gains. Tren e can be more watery and keep less. Correct me if im wrong this is only what ive heard. But in answer to the question, could you get away with it?


acetate is more powerful mg for mg and packs more of a punch


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> acetate is more powerful mg for mg and *packs more of a punch*


Sure as hell does!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> acetate is more powerful mg for mg and packs more of a punch


You mean it's in your system quicker !!! So the sides are quicker !


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

don1 said:


> Well I've never got water gains and I've ran up 900mg a week,
> 
> Just run at 250mg per week, or if you prefer mix 100mg with one of your A jabs !!


You have confused me slightly mate. 250mg of what a week? you on about the ace or enan?



crazypaver1 said:


> there will be no difference between ace and eth mate, but you could get away with every 3 days yes but you dont know how much you risk losing for that 1day extra imo


Thanks mate, thats what im thinking...when I did my prop/ace cycle I was doing 100mg EOD of each. Felt like I could take on goliath, so I dont want to run that risk. Im still just worried about sides. I know I had no real sides off Lixus Tren Ace other than being a monster, sweating etc, minor shoulder spots. nothing serious. BUT as i wont be using lixus whats the chance that i still react badly...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I was running 800/900mg tren ace and then switched to enan and found enan much worse for sides I.e. heat,water etc.ace was good as gold.both rohm.I used to esters were the same but I don't agree now.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ljb said:


> You have confused me slightly mate. 250mg of what a week? you on about the ace or enan?
> 
> Thanks mate, thats what im thinking...when I did my prop/ace cycle I was doing 100mg EOD of each. Felt like I could take on goliath, so I dont want to run that risk. Im still just worried about sides. I know I had no real sides off Lixus Tren Ace other than being a monster, sweating etc, minor shoulder spots. nothing serious. BUT as i wont be using lixus whats the chance that i still react badly...


just run the same mg of eth aweek,


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

don1 said:


> You mean it's in your system quicker !!! So the sides are quicker !


No he's been picky and saying that the acetate ester takes up less of the overall solution so 1mg of ace has more active hormone ie Trenbolone in it than 1mg of enanthate but the difference is so negligible it's not worth considering in the equation.

Or wise yes your correct people feel ace quicker so interpret it as stronger. Myself I feel tren enathate by wk 2 see no justification in the expense of any acetate ester steriods I'm firmly in the belief UGL started banging it out purely to make more money


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ljb said:


> You have confused me slightly mate. 250mg of what a week? you on about the ace or enan?
> 
> Thanks mate, thats what im thinking...when I did my prop/ace cycle I was doing 100mg EOD of each. Felt like I could take on goliath, so I dont want to run that risk. Im still just worried about sides. I know I had no real sides off Lixus Tren Ace other than being a monster, sweating etc, minor shoulder spots. nothing serious. BUT as i wont be using lixus whats the chance that i still react badly...


250 tren E a week


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

EOD at the minimum mate


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> I was running 800/900mg tren ace and then switched to enan and found enan much worse for sides I.e. heat,water etc.ace was good as gold.both rohm.I used to esters were the same but I don't agree now.


See this is what worries me!

Only thing good about the heat is the winter coming haha saves on heating.

Was going to run 500mg test enan a week and 400mg tren e.

But now considering doing 500mg test enan, with tren ace twice a week. it just works out so expensive...i think in 6 weeks i went through 30ml prop / 20ml tren


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

don1 said:


> You mean it's in your system quicker !!! So the sides are quicker !


Because the acetate only has 2 carbons, you get more trenbolone and less ester weight per gram of tren ace (compared to the enanthate).

I found that I always felt more horny 2 days after a lixus "rip blend" injection - I guess because the tren acetate was wearing off but the test and mast propionate esters were still around. From this, I would imagine that tren ace levels would bounce from high to almost nothing if you inject twice weekly.

three and a half injections weekly isn't so different, you don't even have to change injection sites, just swap from right to left and each butt cheek, for instance, gets 4 days to recover if it aches a bit. Or you could test my theory, and shove a couple of tictac-sized finaplix H pellet up your ass. I read in an old paper that they have close to a 100% absorption rate in humans, rectally. When you do short esters, it can be quite a lot of shots, because you need test prop with tren ace (if you are in a sexual relationship).

EDIT

I just googled finaplix H, 100 x20mg pellets (2g of tren ace) costs about $37. Not sure what that is in £ or if you need a vet's license. My wife's neice is a vet in thailand, and you van get anything on that interweb one way or another. There is always ECplaza, the chinese are always keen to do business. I got a full chemistry lab glass kit with 2 condeners, splash heads, all sizes of flasks etc for $99 from a chinese glassblower called "Laboy".

I just read that finaplix pellets are the thickness of a pencil lead.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ljb said:


> See this is what worries me!
> 
> Only thing good about the heat is the winter coming haha saves on heating.
> 
> ...


I was running with low test (200-300) as I find the sides better so that offset some cost.


----------

